# how do you trap train???



## sinister357 (Aug 3, 2009)

my pigeon is 6 weeks old. how should i go about in trap training him? whats the easiest and best method you have?


----------



## Columba livia! (May 4, 2009)

Good question. I would like to know also.


----------



## Roller mike (Aug 5, 2009)

Look at my reply to rackermans drop trap plans, thats how I do it.


----------



## Columba livia! (May 4, 2009)

Do you mean train with a whistle? if so dose it matter what kind?


----------



## Roller mike (Aug 5, 2009)

I whistle with my lips and shake the feed can, you can use a bought whistle I guess, or you can call them, just use the same call everytime.


----------



## sinister357 (Aug 3, 2009)

*how old should you start tossing your homers?*

for starter i just want to know how to train him into going into the trap...


----------



## Roller mike (Aug 5, 2009)

Dont toss them the first time, I just open the flight pens and let them go out on there own, dont scare them out, this will cause them to get lost, let them go out in the flight pens to settle in before letting them out, at least 3 - 4 weeks for young birds, they need to look around and settle in before flying. once they have been out a few times loft flying then you can take them out a short distance.


----------



## Columba livia! (May 4, 2009)

Thanks Roller mike.


----------



## Pegasus (Feb 6, 2007)

This is how I do my method...

http://www.youtube.com/user/SteelersArmy#p/u/8/kK-PUAjY0FM

It was a dog cage and I cut it (desired height and length)...Bend the cage and put the galvanized mesh cover on top...It works for me...


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

here is a link that will tell you how it works,
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f14/training-young-birds-for-homing-amp-racing-pigeons-8046.html


----------



## Big T (Mar 25, 2008)

Columba livia! said:


> Do you mean train with a whistle? if so dose it matter what kind?


Whistle, can of seed, I use a cowbell, hog call. It doesn't matter what you use as long as you are consistant. Use it everytime you feed. After the birds loft fly a couple of times catch them and release them in sight of the loft. Do it while they are hungry and call them as soon as you release them. They will learn if they want to eat.


----------

